

I want a really cool project to work on - mythriel

I wrote this post https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5321343, have taken some time to relax and now I am more motivated than ever to write as much code as I can. I have a lot of ideas but besides that I have a lot of time and passion to make something good. I have browsed projects on Elance for like 10 minutes and said hell no. So I post this on hacker news if someone has a cool project for me and I really like it I will even work at a lower rate or maybe in exchange of equity if I find the project to have a solid business plan or maybe just contribute to your open source project if I find it interesting. Recently I started loving node.js, but also I can take projects in php, ruby or maybe hit me with something new like scala or python because I also want to get my hands dirty with these programming languages. No HTML/CSS stuff plz :)
======
ohheyworld
what problems/verticals are most interesting to you? or what problems have you
come across in your own life that you want solved? I'd start your search
there, then find companies or startups already working on the problems you
want solved.

